# Day 46 Flowering Purple Diesel Chop Vote



## PurfectStorm (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey everybody i'm on day 46 of a 50 day flowering time Purple Diesel, and i'm itchin to start my 3 day flush w/molasses in the next 2 hours. Let me know what you guys think. +rep for good suggestions!

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 18, 2010)

oh and the trichomes seem to be about 80% amber


----------



## rzza (Mar 18, 2010)

PurfectStorm said:


> oh and the trichomes seem to be about 80% amber


 are you saying thats 46 days from 12/12 or since you seen flowers?


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 18, 2010)

46 since the first pistils, 50 from 12/12 on the clones


----------



## rzza (Mar 18, 2010)

PurfectStorm said:


> 46 since the first pistils, 50 from 12/12 on the clones


im guessing your done by the looks of it however that is a fast flower time. you say 80% amber trichs? i guess id flush now. do you have any pics from when she was 15 days into flower by chance?


----------



## olishell (Mar 18, 2010)

If you're at 80%..harvest now.I would have harvested sooner.Gonna be some stony herb. gl p.s. skip the molassas.


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> im guessing your done by the looks of it however that is a fast flower time. you say 80% amber trichs? i guess id flush now. do you have any pics from when she was 15 days into flower by chance?


Here are a few shots at day 18 flower.



olishell said:


> If you're at 80%..harvest now.I would have harvested sooner.Gonna be some stony herb. gl p.s. skip the molassas.


Why do you say skip the molasses? I'm running two different strains in the same system, so i'd like to not starve out my Blue Dot, as they still have another week or two to go. Least stress possible right, and I've heard final flushes with molasses are allowed

out.
PurfectStorm

thanks for the inputs, +rep for both of you.


----------



## Hydroceuticals (Mar 18, 2010)

Id flush now, but maybe longer than 3 days. I like a good 5-10 days as long as they dont color too much...check them at 5. Your plant will start to change color as it uses up the leftover nutrients. Let your eyes, nose, and fingers tell you when theyre done. Good job man. They look tasty.


----------



## dnkfrmthasoilz7 (Mar 18, 2010)

flush for five days and than chop


----------



## rzza (Mar 18, 2010)

yes i will agree flush immediately and for 7 days


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 19, 2010)

Jesus we got some long flush times for hydro dont you think? I dont want the plants to really die off, because like i said im keeping these Blue Dot in flower for longer.


----------



## dk2852 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would go ahead and flush, the hairs look amber and they have receded into the cola. That is a fast flower time though, must be a good strain


----------



## daevtron (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I agree on the immediate flush...where did you get that strain at?


----------



## 420killabud (Mar 19, 2010)

If you like a heavy high flush for atleast 5 then chop. if you like it on the lighter side id chop asap. Looks very tasty


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 19, 2010)

daevtron said:


> Yeah I agree on the immediate flush...where did you get that strain at?


I got them from a local medical breeder who crossed some of his sour diesel with either gdp, or grape ape.



dk2852 said:


> I would go ahead and flush, the hairs look amber and they have receded into the cola. That is a fast flower time though, must be a good strain


No kidding, it way outraced my Blue Dot which was also supposed to be a 50 day strain.



420killabud said:


> If you like a heavy high flush for atleast 5 then chop. if you like it on the lighter side id chop asap. Looks very tasty


It has been decided! I started flushin last night. This morning the ppm rose 400, but in the interest of gettin these plants out I bought some Clearex today, and after the first 15 mins of running it thru the reservoir, its already stripped an extra 150ppm. I plan on doing about an hour of running the pump, then a couple hours to sit while i change the res again, and then rinse repeat until my ppms dont go over 250 after running for 1hr on. I'm going to keep the flush going until this sunday,

Thanks everybody for stoppin by +rep, I'll be sure to post some pics after theyre chopped and then some of the cured goodies later on too!

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 20, 2010)

Day 48 picture update, theyre now about 40 hours into flush. startin to yellow up some, but not enough. My blue dots pistils are now 30-40% orange now too, so hopefully they'll be ready to harvest after an extended flush, and I just wont nute here on in.

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuch a flush! Chop them girls now. U goin for 100% amber? Cause ur gonna miss ur window VERY soon. Chop chop


----------



## dk2852 (Mar 21, 2010)

Keep us updated, have you chopped them yet? Can we get some picks of your manicured buds?


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright homies, todays that fateful day...*brandishes his scissors menacingly*

I'll show some pics of the purps w/out the big leaves soon as i'm done with em.

Plan on hittin up the local dispensary when it opens, buyin somethin to toke on, and have me n my girl bang out trim job by the end of the afternoon.


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 22, 2010)

pictures are all kindsa messed up...


----------



## Professor Puff.n.Tuff (Mar 22, 2010)

They look great, good job PurfectStorm. I would like to know the ending result in your yield per plant. It looks like something I would look into if the yield is right.


----------



## headstrng117 (Mar 22, 2010)

I dont even know what to say after looking at those buds. They look fucking juicy!!! Mmmm. Awesome job man


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 23, 2010)

I will let you know the yield after they dry(wet weight is just depressing)
they are rediculously dense and I won't be supeised if I beat out the last round from gravity alone

thanks for the compliments erbody! Wish I had enough to share llol


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright now that I'm back on my computer, here are a few more close up pictures of the buds (might as well make use of the expensive ass camera)

and again thanks everyone for the kind words, its really given me renewed drive to do even better next time around. +REP y'all!

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## crabslayer420247 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet! I think its ready to flush. They will continue to grow even while flushing. Looks awesome. Cool strain.


----------



## LANERBLAZE (Mar 24, 2010)

I think you should probably start your flush, your ready too pick right away bud.


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 24, 2010)

where you guys been? they've already been picked for a few days now lol.


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 28, 2010)

Final updates, 7.25 ounces dry off the 22 clones. They smell delicious but have only been curing for a day or two now, so I'm sure I will be more pleasantly suprised in a week.

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## growingwild (Mar 31, 2010)

PurfectStorm said:


> Hey everybody i'm on day 46 of a 50 day flowering time Purple Diesel, and i'm itchin to start my 3 day flush w/molasses in the next 2 hours. Let me know what you guys think. +rep for good suggestions!
> 
> out.
> PurfectStorm


I say chop them baby,look done to me


----------



## Ragoozo (Mar 31, 2010)

Y'know what they say, if you can't decide waiting never hurts.


----------



## midnightoker (Mar 31, 2010)

Ragoozo said:


> Y'know what they say, if you can't decide waiting never hurts.



sounds good...but completely incorrect...


----------



## 420killabud (Apr 1, 2010)

Good job man. The shit looks dank and fruity as hell. Let us know how she smokes


----------



## bckiller12 (Apr 2, 2010)

What light did you use and How many plants did you have under it??


----------



## PurfectStorm (Apr 7, 2010)

Wuttup everybody, sorry its been so long since the last post, I've been too stoned off my ass to get near the computer and a camera. I've got another batch of 59 purple diesel goin on day 5 of 12/12 now, and i've finally got some pictures of the dried bud.


Enjoy, the darker is the Purple D, and the lighter lime green bud is the Blue D.

Purple Diesel - heavy stone, easily recognizable diesel and purple tastes and smells, everybody that sees, or even smells this stuff starts pouring out compliments, but they're all silenced with a couple bowls . The bud looks almost brown from a distance from all of the hair, but once broken open you can see the pink and purple streaks on the inner parts, along with copious amounts of trichomes.

Blue Dot - not fully cured yet, but a very citrusy smell, much more of a head high than the Purple Diesel, tight not so hairy nugs, but still crystally as hell, I'll let you guys know more about it when I do 

out.
PurfectStorm


p.s. bckiller, this round was about 22 Purple Diesel, and 19 Blue Dot under a 600W HPS


----------



## moobyghost (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so envious. I saw those pics and started drooling. I would give my left nut to smoke that. Where do you live, I am thinking Road Trip!! lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG yo that looks soooooo BEAUTIFUL!!  it looks soooo  i bet its TASTY as HELL!!!! if you dont mind me asking what seedbank did you get those at?


----------



## PurfectStorm (Apr 7, 2010)

moobyghost said:


> I am so envious. I saw those pics and started drooling. I would give my left nut to smoke that. Where do you live, I am thinking Road Trip!! lol


The Bay of course !



Boyz N Da Hood said:


> OMG yo that looks soooooo BEAUTIFUL!!  it looks soooo  i bet its TASTY as HELL!!!! if you dont mind me asking what seedbank did you get those at?


I didnt get them from a seedbank, its a cross that a fellow medical grower I buy cuttings from made, and the Blue Dot he says was a hand me down mother from Sonoma.

I cant be too sure that its the orig. blue dot, but it had the 5 fingered leaves, that the old school pheno was supposed to have


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 7, 2010)

oh.. i gotta say it again yo those buds look soooo damn JUICY!! its ridiculous lol did it just color up like that or did you drop the night temps? amazing job btw


----------



## PurfectStorm (Apr 7, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> oh.. i gotta say it again yo those buds look soooo damn JUICY!! its ridiculous lol did it just color up like that or did you drop the night temps? amazing job btw


haha thanks bro! my connect tells me that this strain seems to color with or without the night temps, but I always run my Portable Air Conditioner 24/7 so it stays a chill 61-67 at night in there. Look forward to seeing you guys around for the new grow!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 7, 2010)

np man gotta give credit where its due and you def. deserve it.. lol ur sooo lucky u live in cali yo there's soooo many bomb ass strains out there.. makes me wanna go move out there lol


----------



## dk2852 (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful weed man, let me know how that purple smokes, I bet its a great Indica effect


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 18, 2010)

Here are some new Day 46 pics of the current round of purple diesel, looks like they did get a wee bit bigger this time around, maybe due to a new bulb and new nutes.

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## msblaze1 (Mar 16, 2011)

nice job..... they look sexy..... i have the same strain going right now...... it started to flower them to day.... any good advice for a 1st time grower
here's a pic of them purple diesel 15 day veg 21 in tall. their in soil and in 1 gallon bags...


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 16, 2011)

Are your trics all cloudy! If so I would flush! If you let an Indica go they will sit you down for a while! If you like that then let them trics start turning amber before you flush!


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 16, 2011)

PurfectStorm said:


> The Bay of course !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking Buds....Awwww shit I'm a year behind!!!!!!!!


----------



## MariJaneDoe (Mar 31, 2011)

i dont normally post anything just look, but that looks super awesome straightup


----------



## col. forbin (Mar 31, 2011)

start flushing.......haha j/k. Look awesome!


----------

